# Canadian Kennel Club registration



## Rory15 (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m not sure where I should be posting this discussion. Hopefully this section is fine!

I’m hoping some of you guys have answers for me. 

1. In order to get registered with the CKC I understand that one’s dogs must have a good family medical history. Does that mean no significant history of cancer/ Dysplasia/ joint issues? Or no history period for a given number of generations? 

2. What does it mean to be in good standing? That you just paid dues on time? Does it include complaints made against you as a breeder? Or unresolved/unsatisfactory resolutions to complaints? 

3. If complaints have been settled or if there are unresolved complaints, would the CKC tell you? 

I contacted the CKC for information and spoke with a breeder. The conversations went well but now I am left with all of the above questions. I wasn’t expecting to be speaking with a breeder. It seems like a conflict of interest that one breeder would share information about another breeder. 

Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

If it’s a responsible breeder you’ll have nothing to worry about. You will be getting your puppy’s registration certificate along with your pup. You will need to call CKC and ask how to transfer the registration. You’ll have to pay some registration fees.
I had to do just the opposite once getting a dog from Canada and having her registrated with AKC. I called CKC and they told me exactly what to do and it was very easy.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Breeders are not registered with the CKC, our kennel names are registered. The CKC does not look into anything except whether I have paid what I owe and yes, if there are complaints against me (they are published in their Kennel and Bench magazine I think...)
Yes, a member in good standing (that is a personal member, not a kennel), means your dues are up to date. They used to let breeders register litters and pay later - not anymore.

I don't understand your last sentence about contacting the conflict of interest part.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe registered in this case means obtaining a kennel name?


----------

